# D20 Supers



## rayoman (Mar 9, 2002)

Now, I am getting discouraged.  I have read the thread on D20 Supers Design questions.  The posts were dated in February.  The product is due in April.  If you were asking for design questions in February and the product is due out in April and it still hasn't gone to the printers will this thing be good?

I am sorry, but I was burned for $20 when I bought the piece 'o crap Foundation setting from Crunchy Frog.  I complained about it to the company and I don't think they cared for it one bit.  I refuse to buy anything from Crunchy Frog now. 

One thing that I am disappointed in is the character write-ups that were posted.  I know they may not look like this when the product comes out.  I just don't think I would like writing my characters up as a Druid, Monk, Ranger in a modern day superhero setting.  Maybe all characters can be of the same class, Superbeing or something.  You can have Super Origins as a template such as  Altered Human, Hi-Tech, Robot, Android, Mutant, Alien (yes these are from the old Marvel game).

Well, I will take a look a this book.  I just don't know if I will be happy with it.   

If this doesn't work out then at least one consolation is that FRED will be out soon (Fifth Revised EDition of the Hero System).


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

It's a .pdf.  Pretty much done except for art.

If you were disappointed by the character write-ups, then I'd suggest that this isn't the product for you.  It's changed quite a bit since back then, but the concept is still the same - core classes plus extra stuff.

It's not a d20 game.  It's a d20 supplement.  An add-on.  Therefore it works off the core rules.  There are a couple of new classes (one being the "Hero" which is a flexible class which allows you to buy any powers you want as you go up levels).  Also included are templates (for predefined power levels) and different options for adancement.  

The idea is that you use this 'toolkit' style supplement to fashion your own d20 game.  The book provides the additional rules and material, leaving you to choose which methods of character generation, advancement etc. you prefer out of theoptions presented.

You can apply it to something like d20 Modern if you prefer that as a base to D&D.  Or some other d20 game.  Or you can just have everyone use the Expert class to represent non-superpowered character advancement (skills etc).  Expert covers modern day professions as well as medieval ones.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 9, 2002)

Sounds to me like it will work far better using D20 modern as a base, or possibly some of the chthulhu stuff, since it going to be out sooner. I do think most of us, my self included were expecting a complete D20 game. Although after thinking about it this setup does have potential. Of coarse like most things no one knows for sure until they have the product. I do admit D20 superheroes is going to be the hardest D20 game to construct, supers just doesn't seem to work with the type of advncement system used in the D20 system. The main issue being in comics the heroes almost always have the same powers through out thier lives with only rare changes, and in D&D for example characters are expected to always be advancing in power.

Just my two cents.

Can't wait to see your finished product, and thanks for the update!


----------



## Rollo Le Brun (Mar 21, 2002)

The old Villans and Vigilantes used a level based system that worked pretty well. Instead of new powers you got fame and invention points. The invention points could be used enmass or individually for quick solutions to a specific problem. One shot inventions I think they called em. We had a lot of fun playing VnV.


----------



## Rollo Le Brun (Mar 21, 2002)

I almost fergot!!! The rules were based loosely on 3d6 ability generation so it would probably convert nicely.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 30, 2002)

Damn I loved that V&V game!


----------



## Quixote21 (Apr 8, 2002)

Is Supers still on target to be released this month?  If it is could we get a specific day of release? (doesn't hurt to ask)


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2002)

To be honest, it looks like it's going to be late.  This one is going through an awful lot of playtesting, simply because it's a genre that will be very easy to get wrong!

On the positive side, though, Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns is set for a definite release this month, and it's looking pretty good!


----------



## Quixote21 (Apr 9, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *To be honest, it looks like it's going to be late.  This one is going through an awful lot of playtesting, simply because it's a genre that will be very easy to get wrong!
> *




Doooohhhhhhh!  

Still need any play testers?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 9, 2002)

Quixote21 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doooohhhhhhh!
> 
> Still need any play testers?  *




Drop me an email.  You won't have long to test it, though.


----------



## DMaple (Apr 18, 2002)

From what I've seen of the Speed table I'm confused as to how it will work in game.

So for one rank in speed I can double my combat movement, two ranks is all you really need tactically to be able to cover the whole "battlemat" in your turn.

Then its not really worth any other ranks expect 6 which will let you overtake a car.

You just want to be able to overtake jets.

After that you just need FTL travel.

In the end all the ranks in-between these values are effectively pointless to have.


----------

